# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Latest Updates 2 footer



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's the link, sorry didn't know how to post pic directly;

http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showgallery.php?ppuser=120&cat=500

Hoping the glosso will cover up the front, growing kinda of slower than expected









[This message was edited by Liquid on Thu July 17 2003 at 02:03 AM.]


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's the link, sorry didn't know how to post pic directly;

http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showgallery.php?ppuser=120&cat=500

Hoping the glosso will cover up the front, growing kinda of slower than expected









[This message was edited by Liquid on Thu July 17 2003 at 02:03 AM.]


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

simply beautifull........
it looks like takashi amano setups!

André Daniel Nóbrega

hello from Portugal


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I prefer your style... amano is good but...
I prefer your style...









[This message was edited by António Vitor on Thu July 17 2003 at 03:13 AM.]


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey Liquid (Fei Miao),

Your Limnophila is doing great! Mine's still very green. Yeah, we met at the CCK fish shop..


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Holy cow, Liquid-- Very nice. Once that glosso gets grown in it'll be *perfect*.

Nice job.

What are the dimensions of that tank? 60x45x45?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

Very nice tank indeed. Great job









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Thankyou for the compliments Guys! Amano is the "GURU" in aquascaping, His tanks are the reason I'm into planted.







His works show that it's possible to have small but nice planted tanks.

My Tank dimension: 60x30x45

ckll--Nice meeting you, how's your tank getting on?

[This message was edited by Liquid on Sun July 20 2003 at 09:27 PM.]

[This message was edited by Liquid on Sun July 20 2003 at 09:29 PM.]


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice meeting you too!

Tank was in a mess with algae .. tore it down and re-scaped .. and took your suggestion that under-dose on fertilization is better than over-dose .. So far so good!


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

..the September 2003









the tanks as it is now 01/01/2004... battling BBA on the glosso lawn...










Wishing all at AB *A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR*

[This message was edited by Liquid on Thu January 01 2004 at 07:52 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks beautiful.

I think 2nd picture was taken w/ proper white balance so Lotus looks like its supposed to, compare to 1st picture.

I'm not sure if I would use _Echinodorus "rubin"_ ? in this aquascape, especially in the location you chose.

Great choice of fish.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Jay, It's actually Echinodorus "oriental". Yes, It does looks out of place. Probably will rip it out when I decide to redo the front.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Any tips on getting rid the BBA, I trimmed off as much as I can, did a water change, pump up the CO2...

[This message was edited by Liquid on Thu January 01 2004 at 11:42 PM.]


----------

